# AKFF Annual NSW Trip Part 2



## Davey G

OK, so we've established that theres a bunch of us that would be keen for an AKFF Annual Trip.

I'll open a poll as to preferred location. Once this has been decided upon then plans can start to be put in place. So if you are keen to come along please nominate your preferrerd location (please ONLY vote if you are reasonably likely to be able to attend).

The idea is to get as many of us in one place at one time for a bit of yakkin, socialising and fishing. So based on that criteria the venue with the most votes will be the one selected. Any comments etc welcome. I'm sure there'll be plenty of members that are happy with a couple of options - if this is the case can you submit your choice in order (eg 1-SW Rocks, 2 - Port Stephens etc).

We will aim for a decision on venue by 1 December. Then we can start working on preferred dates etc.

So, as Clint EAstwood would say....."Go ahead, have your say"


----------



## Peril

I voted, but really am not fussy. Date will be most important. The Australia Day long weekend will be good for me.

BTW, we should start thinking about the next one after that. Its been six months since our last and this one isn't happening soon. Maybe another bass session if there's any water left in the dams?


----------



## justcrusin

Hi davey,
Have already voted to post our secondry votes i take it we need to post a reply.
anyway equal second for me is Batemans and South West Rocks

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbwKzR0AACpfgAASQKU6ABEwWIA/b9/gMADG1DVPIBMppkDTyDU9NJpoNI0mak/RE8mowjEAA1NohNR+qBkDQxBp6mhALBjHVtHCsuUUaGFsSl7ErfRVaOvSm0BJXWuRLrBb73sMmefWMYQi27DQ4gPcdg9rmaJkPgKUzsy3r0GSoDPEEXg3MtIKIs4fEjOb9EK13X9cgGsGQlWIo2EwyYwtJsR+NGE+6DlA4hX+zatUMSDXGZiUeV8CuJFCa2xGjUR0gjuk9CIld6NKX3azWQ2Kls9aJqkVjOFWpNXKVKQEDqiCX8XckU4UJC8Cs0dA


----------



## aleg75

I might just add, although Batemans bay is closest for me......I am not to fussed where it is.....I will be sure to make a trip to this thing!


----------



## paffoh

I could do any weekend trip if it was under 4 hr, my preference would have to be the Batemans Bay area ( Or anywhere between Nowra down to Eden ).

Id try and make any destination but due to small business may have to miss out if its in the Northern NSW townships ( Mehhh, wouldnt matter too much  )

With the reports that would grace the site after such an event i would feel like i was there anyway!


----------



## aleg75

If we have a good split we could do a paddle vs peddle fishing comp


----------



## Jake

When is this likely to take place? I may or may not be around...
If Australia Day as has been suggested, then when is that? (I dont really read the papers or watch TV but I think it is in Jan?).

Sorry for the stoopid questions, but I dont get out much....


----------



## justcrusin

Great minds think alike and fools never differ!

Was thinking the exact same thing Gatesy. Perhaps the answer is which ever way we go this time, next time we go too the other.

Dave

PS i dont have a problem with north or south


----------



## Peril

Yeah, I think Davey's been to the John Howard school of referendum drafting.

In the past year we've been to Glenbawn, St Clair and Forster. So not a bad thing to head south. Of course, if the MP is gazetted and the good waters closed we might have to rethink (same goes for Port Stephens)


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbhMwGEAABJfgAASQGfCAIABEAA/b92AIABkNVPxJP1GnlGo2hHo9SaEU9TCMCZMmmEYEMTtFDww0qQzN+tkEROjgpzSordzr7TIvhbNe4zF1hyWVpRDwx+OuNJKQRx3v+vb6xsveMgqpNaGxEphAICBx0LuSKcKEhcJmAwg


----------



## Davey G

the above 5 locations were based on what feedback I had from the original post 'NSW Annual Convention" which called for input into suggested locations. From that thread, the 5 options above were identified.

I too dont mind whether its north or south of Sydney, but from results so far the majority vote is for Batemans Bay area (11 votes) followed by SW Rocks (6 votes) and Forster (5). Batemans is probably 3-4 hours south of Sydney, Forster 4 hours north and SW Rocks 6-7 hours North ?? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

If Batemans Bay were to be the location, would any of the Vic members be able to attend?

Further comments welcomed on the location. Once that has been confirmed, we can start working on dates.


----------



## justcrusin

I'm happy with batemans bay. What do you reckon?

Dave


----------



## Davey G

OK, this thread seems to have come to a grinding halt, SO...

...lets assume that Batemans Bay area is the preferred option for the MAXIMUM number of attendees.

IN THAT CASE, who is able to attend?

Those who think they can attend please reply with your preferred times (eg mid-late Feb etc) If theres a specific weekend/date that you prefer please post it up.

Cheers.

Me...I'm a goer. Prefer mid-late Feb sometime.

(also keen to do another weekend North perhaps April/May?)


----------



## aleg75

Davey G said:


> Me...I'm a goer. Prefer mid-late Feb sometime.
> 
> (also keen to do another weekend North perhaps April/May?)


Same, mid Feb (as long as it's not 19th, wifes birthday, and that's what they call GAME fishing :lol

Also keen for April/May

Batemans bay suits me fine (well i did vore for it)

Looking forward to meeting you all!

Ash


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYaKY/gAACRfgAASQOEaEKQ2nAA/79+gMACjBqnpoTU9PUTyQNMho9Q8piGNGjQDJkNGI00DTAintKnp5U9DRD0I0ZAYTBCptSrCmh+2UpNWe0FyZZKdF86353JRGSh2sc5pv+tHRgxde+Dq6mZNwCxWQVmXuSw2cjQ8sVXUjAnAOaNVM0pPAPtwRBi8R2XuBgtCO+JmQI/SFbPa1XBzF6mq6LjQSAxrbDkbFKRtZMiqHxgYeHx9qSMGYlTanmqiMyk85VpSQQ4TpsHV8SduLuSKcKEhDRTH8A==


----------



## Davey G

redphoenix said:


> Default duration: 2 days? 3?
> 
> Red.


Yep. I would suggest that duration should be Fri-Sun with those who can make it getting there on Friday midday ish for a Fri arvo / evening fish, then fishing during Saturday and also Sunday am and leaving Sunday early arvo. Obviously there will also be those that can only make the weekend and those who choose to get there earlier and/or leave later.


----------



## justcrusin

I'm back to work end of jan, but with a bit of notice any date is possible, nothing catastrophic happens then for me that can't be rearranged.

Cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh

Long weekends would be best but i could make it late Friday after work for the whole weekend ( If located in the Batemans Bay area )...

Default of 2-3 days sounds superb to me.

What about everyone else?


----------



## Peril

Will definitely try to make it but work can get in the way at short notice. How long does it take to drive from Martin Place to Bateman's. And is there a recommended camping ground.

Note guys, that at any time any one of us can announce where they'll be for the weekend as an invitation for others to join them. Stay tuned.


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## gheppsie

Hey um.. silly question...how do i vote?


----------



## gheppsie

ok I would like to change change that question to....howcome every time i log into a voting thread it only shows me the results page and not the voting page.... as it did for the first time just then....just before i asked that silly question?


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSKInToAABRfgAASSAfk0oCAEAAvb9+gIABqIp6j1DIGgaM0g0epoRT1NqPQj1DQAGgxBmXOxqo+DK1CW258oQcqLXA8NjMDBA3GBj2WnrOkQjyhgtEGUUiL7Hck1GeKhUtgFi4BBTX0TmUrypMVEX4u5IpwoSBFETp0


----------



## gheppsie

anyway er... having said all that. I am very keen and will be available anytime pref early Jan. Flexible on duriation with a preference for longer as aposed to shorter.


----------



## Peril

gheppsie said:


> ok I would like to change change that question to....howcome every time i log into a voting thread it only shows me the results page and not the voting page.... as it did for the first time just then....just before i asked that silly question?


Athan, according to the database, you voted on this poll. And you haven't voted on any others that are still in the database. What browser are you using?


----------



## Davey G

gheppsie, if you can see the results then you've already voted.

agree with Dave that short term trips should still be posted in Trips Section, but thought that we should try to organise one where we get together as many people as possible in the most convenient/preferred and central location (hence the poll).

most of us are keen to do a few different trips in different locations, so i'm sure that there will be more than one mass-get together over summer.


----------



## Davey G

Red, the BArlings Beach park looks the goods...

OK, so far the following have expressed interest

_*Davey G
Peril
RedPhoenix
Paffoh
JustCruisin
Aleg75
Occy
Gatesy
Gheppsie
Kraley*_

Anyone else?

I'll throw out a date and see what everyone reckons...

Hows the last weekend of February suit everyone? Fri 23-Sun 25th???? I know its a way off, but hey if its gonna happen, lets get onto it.


----------



## Squidder

Throw me on the list too Davey  Date looks good :wink:


----------



## justcrusin

Date looks ok to me
Cheers Dave


----------



## simond11

Hi Dave
I get my roster for the Big Red Roo around mid January, so I don't know where I will be on that date. If I am in Sydney, then I will be in. I will let you know. I assume it's a weekend. If so, I might coax my 13 year old son to come as well.
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdTLovQAAArXgAASQAEEABwAJ++fICAAVFNNAAAGQap7Sh6mnqGhptR6iAKCKXfkm9TOeulEKvDYw7xX2WZLdOFE/KqWMjJh64IgA/F3JFOFCQ1Mui9A


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWS1Pb6kAADJXgAASQIcAIhwAP+/foDABG1lRExJ6nqnminptQQ9QZCKfqJ6T1NqZNAyAANT0CTU8ppPZTU3pBD1CJRJJZCDb3ehIU54dn5zP0N4WaKmbO9NuNK/iwEb91J7gSpHy8PhAj0oSpjJih9ENorsETJwnMEwup+fEpi8QOYAQcWjDjuDIfpQGp2FuihWIYzU55dKMjjtixBQWEqxPX7LHDqmcDRsVrpExu5uUAjlGmogHJCQcymDaTs84JjPreUmhPjukwndECL+Gp7Bay+p0p3JMHso3ZFUKARK5Du0xtczvGdOdRUYKqklW/cbIBeWOr9tbZbiBBdXM2NgMIjsO9CGl9hmLA9Wx2Td4AIXXVpNbASVYZyRo4eBfp/f4u5IpwoSBant9SA==


----------



## JT

These dates work for me. I'm in for this with the wife and kids. Add me to the list please Dave.

JT


----------



## MangoX

put me down as well 

should be ok with work ... :? i hope...


----------



## Pauly

I'll be in for the trip...


----------



## Davey G

numbers are stacking up..  
I'm in with wife and kids (6yo daughter and 18mth old son).


----------



## Polar

Put me down as a tentative -as my roster tends to change on a weekly (sometimes daily)basis


----------



## Jeffo

Guys,

I'm in.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Peril

Date is good for me, until further notice. Probably just me


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZFSGBMAAB9fgAASQOcAEBRCEAA/79+gMACmYaqfhTU9NNNTNTam1Gam0Aink2qGJo0AAABoI0JpqeTUGgaBtQgGsQRqi0+UZnMlTVRmMa9dGTIOocnNswqYdBvCiQnGD1esUyKUzMzGr33moG2Q4upZ4+lufknRLRN7rzoqfDd9f3XtjIqjPUg1TJw8Em9OUGkwjPR63w490GbSsiEOYF1QNoekHlrSqxHC8BPrfJ8RNpKp0xa1jc1GVpF8HxMhBbCaAjlWQKaC0yJakE7PxdyRThQkJFSGBMA=


----------



## Flump

Hi Guys, I'm in for this one too, last weekend in February is currently free of events  . Sounds like it will be a great weekend.
Cheers.....Nick


----------



## knot-too-fast

Please include me and possibly the wife and 3 kids.
It will be great to meet all you blokes.


----------



## aleg75

Alright, application form submitted! very keen, will notify upon approval and who will be tagging along!


----------



## victor-victor

Barlings Beach sounds good, add me in.

When wil the date be confirmed so we can start booking accommodation?

Victor


----------



## Davey G

WOOHOOHH! :shock: :shock: :shock:

This is turning into a huge event!

So far

_*Davey G (and family?)
Red Phoenix (and family)
Victor Victor
Aleg75
Flump
Mackrel?
Peril
Occy
Paffoh
JustCruisin
Gatesy
Gheppsie
Kraley (and family)
JT (and family)
Squidder
Simond11 (and son)
MangoX
On the Edge
polar??
Jeffo*_

If those dates are OK(and so far they seem to suit most??) then I'll get in touch with the van park and advise that we have a group coming and ask for special rates (cabins and camp sites)


----------



## Peril

Spoke to the missus and mentioned Mogo and she's keen to come.

Dave, put me down for a cabin (she won't camp anymore)


----------



## aleg75

Sorry guys, I am out, family comitment that weekend.....next time for sure!


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Dave,
It will be me and the GF, we will be camping
Cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh

Looking forward to it, The missus is getting keen for the coast so should be an easy bribe, what to offer in return? ( Oh did i mention she will need a cabin, her in a tent? pfffttt lol ).

Shes seen too many episodes of Taggart & Inspector Morse! :evil:


----------



## JT

Alright alright.....so I will bring up the question that is on everbody's lips and in everybody's mind but that everyone is afraid to ask. Who is going to organise the strippers?!?!?!

Shame on you all!!!!! This is a kayak fishing trip!!! You know who you are and and we will be watching you!!! 

This should be a brilliant weekend and an excellent opportunity to meet other QKFFers. I look forward to it!

JT


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc2j6ZoAAGrfgAASQeWEErwgdIo//9+gQAIKqcuwDUyRiYUzUaZDR6g0aaNMgNTEDRopqek8iGT0TTQPUaBWBKNoQ0YAQMRgJoJTSNTTKNMJqaGgAADQQQGIBoGV30/ed96T6J2tz7qwT6oycuwOAgC1Ox0mDIw+6L+FAB+F2VGVYgoBe0lhcWmi+uyF2ZHUQ0xu0IueVW+MA/nRGqkingWFVaKTMq2sXVxU8nLYpbbDErX/orawm/zTeakBzWk6537sDwznN8y1Z9aFo/qTuSGNHoE3GtsyEMKgC0EckynSkbjPkvNn7Ex2zUqQnup0rhELVeG3GLBH6s9w59D/Sc2jgfH6MWg5iFEkQQaxe8G8o2wLeQgQEYQ6vMuhQSUpXLNxZbmhRGinY41G3jRlibnRgtmlPN46tJWjCe1rcWdCRjAOIIEyQg1nsJzau4ttdChHJASF1COYXMa/k64bd+ppni4xIxlZzCVClEZbHU3VwWTsooTqmZjvlHLEFyEpgq0JzC2c+iq4JRAzFqlzNDF8gISVhtFhiAFwRvYDcjThJ9DnqwXuZyZXnKjZHQ6nrznk15YsdGmG+eVnaQpmu90kyMJM8nwfpo5dS4Mjf4SsUpnxbXKM86laxgUjdKVXIghqTbIq193DWc0bC17SVGhnZmURWYCu43RQetaNnZxWZy0/5rqlbUHlIL2hMRljCxgKf4u5IpwoSGbR9M0A


----------



## Davey G

new thread will be started 'Barlings Beach Feb 2007" ...


----------

